# TFM LAUNCH WESTERN CAPE!!



## DizZa (23/1/18)

NEW STORE LAUNCH TOMORROW!!

Visit www.theflavourmill.capetown for updates!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

So cool! All the best guys, hope it is wildly succesful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (23/1/18)

Will pop in for a visit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (23/1/18)

Is there an area in Cape Town called Sedgefield or am I really lucky enough that the little town 23km away from me is going to have a DIY store opening tomorrow?

edit: Just saw the Postal code, that is a hell of a convenient location for me! Will definitely be stopping by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Congrats and all the best with the new shop @DizZa !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (23/1/18)

Nice store, i like the idea of diy, your concentrates look awesome and very well priced

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

That title is sooooo misleading. Sedgefield is in the middle of nowhere 
Best of luck with the store guys. Next one must be closer to cape town

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## DizZa (25/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> That title is sooooo misleading. Sedgefield is in the middle of nowhere
> Best of luck with the store guys. Next one must be closer to cape town



Indeed, it makes for such a tranquil escape. 

This shop wasn't opened to attract more customers, but merely to offer better delivery times for our existing customers. Compared to KZN were our HQ is situated this store will service most areas in WC in less than half the time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (25/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> That title is sooooo misleading. Sedgefield is in the middle of nowhere
> Best of luck with the store guys. Next one must be closer to cape town


Dont be like that... Let's take a drive out to Sedgefield one day for a visit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Dont be like that... Let's take a drive out to Sedgefield one day for a visit


Haha
I think shipping the products would be a cheaper option  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (25/1/18)

if i oder today Thursday wen will i receive it i live in cpt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (25/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> if i oder today Thursday wen will i receive it i live in cpt



As per couriers Friday morning @Moerse Rooikat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jblack (26/1/18)

Going to visit TFM Sedgefield today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (3/2/18)

Gonzilla said:


> Is there an area in Cape Town called Sedgefield or am I really lucky enough that the little town 23km away from me is going to have a DIY store opening tomorrow?
> 
> edit: Just saw the Postal code, that is a hell of a convenient location for me! Will definitely be stopping by.


Even better for me. I live in Sedgefield

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/3/18)

I've become a regular visitor at TFM here in Sedgefield. 

Doug and Mandy are awesome people. They always have a nice big mug of coffee available.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Just around the corner from my parents. So when we on holiday I will be sorted if I need goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (22/3/18)

Great. When in town, let me know. Always nice to meet fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

